
Nest Leader and Co-Founder Leaving After 6 Years at Helm - SuperKlaus
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/04/technology/tony-fadell-nest-google-alphabet.html
======
kyrra
Dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11832828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11832828)

